# WMA squirrel hunt



## MrLegalAce777 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hey y'all I wanna do some squirrel hunting this season my question is what is the closest wma to Johns Creek GA that I can hunt squirrels on?


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 27, 2016)

McGraw Ford in Ball Ground


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jul 27, 2016)

Allatoona wma, Dawson Forest in ballground also


----------



## Gerrik (Jul 27, 2016)

McGraw has a good population. Get down along the river, and you'll do well.


----------



## MrLegalAce777 (Jul 27, 2016)

I was under the impression that McGraw was quota only for everything?


----------



## Gerrik (Aug 4, 2016)

MrLegalAce777 said:


> I was under the impression that McGraw was quota only for everything?




Why were you under that impression?


----------

